# Shrimp fly strikes again



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Took my brother in law fishing finally after 3 years of talking about it. We started out with the cast net and found some quality bait but not high volume. Threw the net from about 630 until just before dark and got about 4 or 5 dozen. His main goal was to catch a red. Headed to a spot to wait for the sun to set and were just messing around with freelined bait. To our delight we got rid of the smelly donut early with a few snapper. Moved on to the first dock and it was on. We used a whole mess of bait messing with the snapper and werent looking so hot so I decided to let him have at the live bait and I threw the shrimp fly. Caught a slot on the first cast on my wet noodle. Still amazes me how fun glass rod is and even with the STOUT wind it casted flawlessly-ish. I say ish because I came home with 4 knots in my leader. I caught 4 slots, 1 short, and 4 or 5 specks and was done fishing after about an hour and a half. He was struggling a bit with the casting of freelined bait at night and still hadnt caught his first red, though he was spanking the specks. The current and wind made it extremly difficult so I dont blame him. With 4 baits left we moved to a fresh dock and I tried to position him just right. He made a nice cast and was hooked up to a nice one that hit hard and ran hard. Its his red for SURE. After a brief battle he flipped it in the boat. I looked down and told him you're gonna be really mad and really happy. It was a big 'ol speck. We were super excited but I could tell it wasn't what he wanted. Two more swings and misses and we were down to our last bait. He was swinging at everything like it was the bassmasters and it cost him a lot of fish. Last bait I told him to be patient and pretend it was a circle hook. After a couple or short casts he lands it in the sweet spot and we wait for it to sink. A few seconds later I saw the line load and he faught the urge to swing. Fish on. Get it in the net and it was a nice 19" red. I was relieved that he got a red and on the LAST bait. We had a great time even though the conditions weren't perfect. We kept 1 red, 2 specks, and 2 snapper each and sent everything else back down.

I still haven't caught a big trout on a fly. Not sure if its the fly or the presentation. The reds seem to like an aggressive strip for a couple feet and then a pause. It works best on the pause with a stronger current which moves the shrimp fly nicely when I'm not stripping. I think it's not fast enough to trigger a big trout. But when I strip it faster it rises quickly and exits the strike zone. You guys think a weighted shrimp fly would work? I'm not even sure if they make a clouser style shrimp. I need to find something for the big trout. Since we can only keep one red  it takes the fun out of it when I catch a slot on the first cast.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch!

Could you post a picture of the shrimp fly?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Weedless...


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice fly. Did you tie it?


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

daniel9829 said:


> Nice fly. Did you tie it?


Hahaha I wish. Millersplace on EBAY. This guy ties amazing flies and offers them at a realistic price. This shrimp fly has lasted me 4 trips and probably 30 fish and still looks great. If you buy a lot he'll combine shipping.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have just started tying some Blue Goo flies that is what the body is made out of. Just have not got it down yet.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

I would love this fly with a small clouser weight...I may ask him if he can do it. He makes good clouser and deceivers as well that I use during the daytime but during the summer I rarely fish in the heat.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome work, nice box of fish too!!!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Instead of a clouser weight it might sink better wrapping lead on the hook before putting on the dressing and the body.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

daniel9829 said:


> Instead of a clouser weight it might sink better wrapping lead on the hook before putting on the dressing and the body.


I was thinking a clouser weight would make it swim backwards and look to be fleeing as I plan to strip it aggressively. I know absolutely zero about tieing flies though.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Either way the will cause it to go nose down and the weight on the shank will bo more of a flat sink with the leader keeping it more level.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Hahaha I wish. Millersplace on EBAY. This guy ties amazing flies and offers them at a realistic price. This shrimp fly has lasted me 4 trips and probably 30 fish and still looks great. If you buy a lot he'll combine shipping.


Thanks for the heads up on the EBay seller, just placed an order for 8 Clousers and 8 Shrimp Flies from the guy, free shipping when buying over $29 worth of Flies!


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

daniel9829 said:


> Either way the will cause it to go nose down and the weight on the shank will bo more of a flat sink with the leader keeping it more level.


Really? The shank of the hook is at the tail of the shrimp. Should the shrimp rise and fall or stay horizontal?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Can go either way up or down so there is no incorrect way. I think the more is the snap running away in any direction.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

daniel9829 said:


> Can go either way up or down so there is no incorrect way. I think the more is the snap running away in any direction.


Interesting. Gonna have to try both and film it under water.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

That would be cool.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

That's a nice looking fly. Thanks for the pictures and the source info. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Forgot to mention I use shrimp procure with this. Discolors it a bit but it comes off.


----------

